# binary update fail



## edwards2243 (Jun 11, 2011)

I re-flashed eclipse 2.2 to get back to the stock theme, no the su binary will not update. All of my apps that require root have still worked, but I know at some point I'll need to update. Does anybody know why it's doing this?

edit: If I just go through the root process again, will that fix it or cause more problems?


----------



## matjmonk (Aug 28, 2011)

edwards2243 said:


> I re-flashed eclipse 2.2 to get back to the stock theme, no the su binary will not update. All of my apps that require root have still worked, but I know at some point I'll need to update. Does anybody know why it's doing this?
> 
> edit: If I just go through the root process again, will that fix it or cause more problems?


I believe that when we saw this error on the DX, it was usually due to the phone running out of free space in the system partition (not sure if Bionic works the same since I just got it). If memory serves, we went into the preinstall folder and deleted some the non-essential apks that were loading like "Madden NFL". And if that's not the case, there should be an app in the Market called "SU Update fixer". Hopefully one of these two things will get you to where it will update


----------



## dan46n3 (Oct 16, 2011)

I thought you could dl something from the market/play that was called SU binary fix... try searching for superuser on the market, should come up.


----------



## edwards2243 (Jun 11, 2011)

dan46n3 said:


> I thought you could dl something from the market/play that was called SU binary fix... try searching for superuser on the market, should come up.


I tried that, but it didn't work. I think the problem was flashing 2.2 without a full data wipe as recommended in the OP. I did that and everything is back to normal. (other than an issue flashing the stock font for Coredroid theme).


----------



## matjmonk (Aug 28, 2011)

edwards2243 said:


> I tried that, but it didn't work. I think the problem was flashing 2.2 without a full data wipe as recommended in the OP. I did that and everything is back to normal. (other than an issue flashing the stock font for Coredroid theme).


well glad to see you got it fixed!


----------

